
Since the FCC Won't Act on robo-calls, Congress Finally Passes Traced Act - ssklash
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/04/congress_robocalls_traced/
======
LinuxBender
Instead of fines, I would rather see mandatory SS7 circuit decom for any
business that facilitates these calls, spoofed text messages, etc. Same goes
for ISP's. Facilitate this nonsense, lose your AS number and IP allocations.

------
namibj
If the statutory damages are that high, why not offer a consumer-targeted
service that automates the attorney-sue-part of the whole ordeal? Or at least
everything except the small claims date, so you just get told when yo appear
and are given some briefing by the service to know what you'll need to do in
court.

Take commission, and take care of all collection that might be needed. Drag
non-payers to criminal court/liquidate their assets. It's not so much about
individual-claim-level ROI, but about making robocall operations as dangerous
if not more so than running a meth lab.

~~~
Fjolsvith
The robocall operations will just outsource to some foreign country.

~~~
Porthos9K
Then we brand robocall operators as terrorists and bomb them. America, fuck
yeah.

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News?

------
dopylitty
I’m not sure why it’s not mentioned in the article but if I’m reading it right
the act does appear to require phone companies to implement the STIR/SHAKEN
protocols to authenticate calls so this isn’t just giving the FCC powers it
already had to fine callers it had no way to identify.

------
mycall
Goes to Senate, goes to sleep.

~~~
ssklash
TFA says it's passed the Senate and head to Trump's desk for signature.

